

Sky Drone FPV Pre-Order Page Online - SkyDrone

Hey all, we want to let you know that our Pre-Order page is now online! Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skydrone.aero&#x2F; to pre-order the Sky Drone FPV today!
======
zachlatta
Clicky: [http://www.skydrone.aero/](http://www.skydrone.aero/)

------
Mustafabei
Hey dude why not post the link clickable directly through the feed?

Ps. Cool stuff

